# Hello from New Zealand



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Awesome. Those yellowtail look like a blast


----------



## Perdi.roma (Jul 29, 2020)

That's super dope man! ill have to shoot you a follow on Instagram. Wishing you tight lines here from Orlando, Florida!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I gave you a follow on IG. I am #fishythekid I get down to Australia and fish every couple of years. I usually fish with some mates with the North Queensland fly fisher. I have never seen a technical poling skiff in OZ either. I was supposed to go this year but the Covid put a damper on that. I was looking to go over to fish NZ next time. When is the best time to fish for these kings? Does it coincide with some trout fishing in the mountains. Next time I am down there, I will give you a holler and maybe we can fish. And of course, the offer stands if you ever get to Florida, we can put you on some redfish, snook, and tarpon.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Padre said:


> I gave you a follow on IG. I am #fishythekid I get down to Australia and fish every couple of years. I usually fish with some mates with the North Queensland fly fisher. I have never seen a technical poling skiff in OZ either. I was supposed to go this year but the Covid put a damper on that. I was looking to go over to fish NZ next time. When is the best time to fish for these kings? Does it coincide with some trout fishing in the mountains. Next time I am down there, I will give you a holler and maybe we can fish. And of course, the offer stands if you ever get to Florida, we can put you on some redfish, snook, and tarpon.


In Oz there is Australian Flyfishing Outfitters. They have Maverick HPX skiffs. Dave Bradley is pretty well know in Oz and Florida from what I hear he is top of his game.

Cheers for the IG.


----------

